# course requirements



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

hi i belong to a small club, space is at a premium , i know there must be 14 shots to have a game, we dont have a lot of field shooters in the area, i am hoping to help change that.

question, could one Butt be used for a couple shots? like the 50cm walk up, could it also be leagalily used for say the 45 y 4 shot target? of course i know it is not desireable, but i am trying to get it up and running on a shestring until it proves itsself against the gun members.

just looking into options, i am going to make a practice loop of 4 butts in the yard....

butt 1 45 40 35 30 walkup 50cm 
butt 2 25yard 35cm
butt 3 bunny walkup (butt only used once in loop) 20cm
butt4 60y 65cm
butt 1 35yd fan 50cm
butt2 20y 35cm
butt 4 55y

and so on until all 14 targets ...this is my practice set up...i am hoping to get 14 targets at the club, but may need to double up a couple. i amy beable to use one of the practice butts for the bunny.

i love Field and was thinking i wish there was more...so i am goin g to try and MAKE more.


----------



## V-STROM 650 (Feb 23, 2010)

No reason this shouldn't work for practice shooting as long as it's safe; not sure about an actual shoot though. Good Luck!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

As stated above, as long as all shots can be made safely, there's no reason at all not to do as proposed. In fact that's exactly what I did in the woods behind my house. Never tried to shoot it with more than one group at a time, but it was a lot of fun while it lasted. 

My problem was that due to the type of woods I had to work in, I had to spend about a 3:1 ratio of keeping the lanes cleared compared to shooting time.


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks for the input gents, the practice course is my #1 priority, i dont even know if i can get it ok'd at my club.


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

quick followup question, i am on some hilly and transitioning terrain, if i am going to have a sever up or down, does the butt need to stay verticle or can ift be angled to be 90 degrees to the shooters line of sight


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

silhouette13 said:


> quick followup question, i am on some hilly and transitioning terrain, if i am going to have a sever up or down, does the butt need to stay verticle or can ift be angled to be 90 degrees to the shooters line of sight


I don't believe the rule book specifies so you're free to do it either way. Every course I've ever shot has kept the bale vertical, probably because it's easier than fighting gravity to keep the bale in the stand. But I've also seen pictures of bales that were laid back to match the terrain in some extremely steep places.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I'd recoomend that you set up the practice course for an INTERNATIONAL ROUND scenario>
You do NOT have to have a 14-target unit to hold a sanctioned NFAA round event! The International Round IS an Official NFAA Round. It is only 10 targets, starts at 20 yards, in 5-yard increments, up through 65 yards. So, you can have ONE shooting line, and stagger the bales in 5 yard increments, placing the "yardage" on the top of each bale. Very easy to maintain, mow, and to host the event. You can make it a "full round" of twice through the 10 target set to get a total possible score of 300. Some places I've shot have scored it 5-4-3-2-1 on the field targets, and I've also shot it using 5-4-3- scoring on the hunter faces too.
It is a viable option for places that don't have a field course or room for even a 14-target "unit" but want to have official NFAA events. Highly competitive round...and doesn't "scare off" the 3-Ders or the bow hunters that so fear the 80 and the 70 yard shots.

Just sayin......there is more than one way to skin a cat.

field14


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

silhouette13 said:


> quick followup question, i am on some hilly and transitioning terrain, if i am going to have a sever up or down, does the butt need to stay verticle or can ift be angled to be 90 degrees to the shooters line of sight


Most places have the bales set to at least give some perpendicularity (is that a word?, haha) to how the arrows would stike the target face. Leaning them back on the longer shots is common, as is leaning them back on the steep downhills, and forward slightly on the severe uphills. Not absolutely required, but many ranges do it this way.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

JPE said:


> I *don't believe the rule book specifies *so you're free to do it either way. Every course I've ever shot has kept the bale vertical, probably because it's easier than fighting gravity to keep the bale in the stand. But I've also seen pictures of bales that were laid back to match the terrain in some extremely steep places.


Depends on how the following is interpreted; and not at all sure whether a RIC ruling has been made on this. Maybe one of the guys who know can tell us (Mike??). I personally dislike having only 1/4 or 1/2 half of the regulation size dot to shoot, whether tilted up & down or side to side. Especially dislike target butts twisted side to side.

*Page 28 2. All target butts must be so placed that the full face is exposed to the shooter.*


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

When I was in Guam, we had a NFAA range that had just 7 lanes, and we shot twice around for our 14 targets. 

There will be a couple targets that you need to change target faces on - or put two butts on the target so both kinds of targets fit.

In a regular 14-target unit, you shoot the following faces / distances

20cm - once, the 35' walk-up (35', 30', 25', 20')

35cm - four times 15 yards, 20 yards, 25 yards, 30 yards

50cm - five times 35 yards, 40 yards, 45 yards, 50 yards, and the 45 walk-up (45, 40, 34, 30)

65cm - four tmes 55 yards, 60 yards, 65 yards, and the 80 yard walk-up (80, 70, 60, 50 yards).


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

yup! thats why i decided on 4 , so i can walk from one to another and shoot different stakes for each, only use the bunny on 1 so it should last a while! i have it all mapped out for a "walking " 14 i have one butt in, i need to get a field target pack and 3 more butts built. i loves me some Field archery!

thanks for all teh input guys, much appreciated



wa-prez said:


> When I was in Guam, we had a NFAA range that had just 7 lanes, and we shot twice around for our 14 targets.
> 
> There will be a couple targets that you need to change target faces on - or put two butts on the target so both kinds of targets fit.
> 
> ...


----------

